# concrete shower pan



## rrickeard (Sep 17, 2011)

I am remodeling our bathroom and I want to remove our shower pan that seems to be filled with concrete. What is the easiest way to do that?


----------



## kchunt (Aug 15, 2011)

If the shower is on a wood sub floor i wood use a saw with a concrete blade,you can use the 5.00 blades at home stores have.just score the top of the pan in strips,then use a hammer to break it up in one area so you can see how thick it is.it should come up easy.you may not even have to saw it.try hammering on it first easy.the viberation with the hammer might be enought to break it up.be VERY easy around drain.that concrete cant be over 2" thick.GFI if saw is used.good luck,ken

We all no alot but can only do a little-----:yes:an:no:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Is the subfloor wood or concrete?

If you can't get the base to readily break apart with a three-pound sledge hammer in just a few minutes of trying, then go rent a small "chipping hammer" and break it apart.


----------



## rrickeard (Sep 17, 2011)

It's concrete. 

I went and bought a mason chisel and a 3lb hammer. Hopefully I can break it up with that. 

Thanks for all the ideas


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

If it is concrete (subfloor) then there could be three ways it was installed. One would be over a layer of roofing felt. If that's the case it should break out without any issues.

Another way would be to bond the cast to the subfloor. If that's the case you have your work cut out for you.

Yet another and most likely, would be to cast the base on top of the subfloor without anything between the two. That also shouldn't be too difficult.

If it was me (and it isn't) I wouldn't screw around with it. I'd use an electric chipping hammer and get it done. Would take about fifteen minutes usually.


----------



## rrickeard (Sep 17, 2011)

It looks like it's in a metal tray if sorts. I can wiggle a crow bar under it and it lifts up, its just way too heavy to move so I need to break it up some.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Probably in a lead tray. Force your bar under the slab as much as you can then hit it. Any voids under the slab will make the concrete break easier.


----------



## rrickeard (Sep 17, 2011)

Worked like a charm! Thanks! A lit easier than I thought it would be!


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

:thumbup: Hooah :thumbup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> Worked like a charm! Thanks! A lit easier than I thought it would be!


Now, when it goes back in (assuming you are rebuilding the shower) there are improved methods to use. You are aware of that are you not?


----------



## rrickeard (Sep 17, 2011)

Actually we aren't. This is an extra bathroom for the basement. The area was so cramped with the shower in it, we decided we really didn't need the extra shower... For now, at least. :0) 

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Okay then...a real headache has been diverted.
Good Luck.


----------

